# Newegg to launch in India



## sling-shot (Jun 6, 2014)

*Online retailer Newegg to expand to six more countries by end of June*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Consumers from India, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Poland and Singapore will soon be able to purchase PC components and parts from the site.

Online retailer Newegg to expand to six more countries by end of June - CNET

Online Hardware Retailer Newegg Announces Plans to Launch in India | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2014)

aha aha...good news

BUT....I'm skeptical what their delivery network would be.

Look to the crappy delivery/courier process of Amazon. A world famous retailer is gaining negative feedback only because of its shitty courier services.


----------



## amjath (Jun 6, 2014)

Please the prices should be competitive and low


----------



## rish1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome news...!!




rhitwick said:


> aha aha...good news
> 
> BUT....I'm skeptical what their delivery network would be.
> 
> Look to the crappy delivery/courier process of Amazon. A world famous retailer is gaining negative feedback only because of its shitty courier services.



whats wrong with amazon ? i have ordered 3-4 item and received in under 2 days.. 1 order was within 10 hours


----------



## ratul (Jun 6, 2014)

Amazon is good, i have seen most things are more expensive on newegg than on amazon, hopefully they launch competitive pricing in india..


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2014)

First came Amazon, and then Newegg now. Hope the deals are good than others.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 6, 2014)

More than the deals themselves I am looking for product availability. We read about many awesome products or just right VFM ones, but they turn out to be impossible to get.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2014)

News of the year. About bloody time.

Hope prices are fair.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 7, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> aha aha...good news
> 
> BUT....I'm skeptical what their delivery network would be.
> 
> Look to the crappy delivery/courier process of Amazon. A world famous retailer is gaining negative feedback only because of its shitty courier services.



That's cause of third party sellers I think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2014)

nice to see another international e-retailers here apart from ebay and amazon.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

prices will be expensive mostly there is a difference in already amazon .in prices and .com prices......


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

I bought my Lenovo Y500 from Newegg!!!  
Hope they give extra discounts to a returning customer...  
Btw, some of their shell-shocker deals are mind blowing!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

"Newegg will be approaching its six new markets with a new strategy. The company will ship orders from the US first, and will follow up with "a physical presence to serve local demand."

So yea, I am waiting for the pricing! I have SSD, GFX and Monitors on my shopping list!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

Never bought anything from newegg yet, didn't get a chance. Also my parents don't trust international online shopping.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> "Newegg will be approaching its six new markets with a new strategy. The company will ship orders from the US first, and will follow up with "a physical presence to serve local demand."
> 
> So yea, I am waiting for the pricing! I have SSD, GFX and Monitors on my shopping list!



same here i hav SSD, cabinet , PSU and 280xCFX in  my shopping list.............


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

As for me, mSata SSD, 24/27" monitor, 5.1 speakers, maybe Google glass if the price gets reduced!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol, people pouring in demands like newegg is Santa! xD


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Lol, people pouring in demands like newegg is Santa! xD



Wait till you get a grip on what their shell-shocker deals are like!!!  
Not to mention Black Friday!!! B-)


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

^^ You think things like Black Friday will be brought to India?
I can think more of like adaptation to Indian festivals like Diwali.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Wait till you get a grip on what their shell-shocker deals are like!!!
> Not to mention Black Friday!!! B-)



that is if they provide those prices mainly because of government we won't have those prices...........


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ You think things like Black Friday will be brought to India?
> I can think more of like adaptation to Indian festivals like Diwali.



Am confused now... 
They are gonna ship the products from their foreign sites to India, right??? 
Something on the similar lines to eBay GEB,right??? 

Or, will it be a completely independent service based in India???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 7, 2014)

and the warranty on imported items?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

So many questions ... unanswered. We know nothing right now.
But whatever.. a market focused on just PC components is anytime welcome. Sometime Flipkart prices seems too much. Its time we see a competition.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am confused now...
> They are gonna ship the products from their foreign sites to India, right???
> Something on the similar lines to eBay GEB,right???
> 
> Or, will it be a completely independent service based in India???



From what I gather it looks like they follow a strategy similar to automakers.
Initially start by officially opening a India oriented site (may be www.newegg.in or something like that and price in INR - just converted from their $ price with whatever local taxes added on) They wont have much infrastructure locally at that point. Everything is couriered from abroad after order. [This is equivalent to Fully Built Vehicle in the analogy] 

Slowly start building some warehouses in India and stock most ordered items locally. Ship them from here and rest from abroad. [This is equivalent to SKD route]

Convert them in to fully fledged local facility including front end staff etc. Start local procurement too. Rare items still shipping direct from abroad. [Something like the CKD route]

Everything locally. [I do not think right now any foreign brand automobile manufacturer does this completely]


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

One question: What's this Fuly built vehicle, SKD, CKD you are talking about?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> One question: What's this Fuly built vehicle, SKD, CKD you are talking about?




From Wikipedia:



> A knock-down kit is a kit containing the parts needed to assemble a product. The parts are typically manufactured in one country or region, then exported to another country or region for final assembly. Variant names include knockdown kit, knocked-down kit, or simply knockdown, and the abbreviated KD or CKD.
> 
> A common form of knock-down is a completely knock-down (CKD), which is a complete kit needed to assemble a product. It is also a method of supplying parts to a market, particularly in shipping to foreign nations, and serves as a way of counting or pricing.[1] CKD is a common practice within the automotive industry, the bus and heavy truck industry, and the rail vehicle industry, as well as electronics, furniture, and in other products. Businesses sell knocked down kits to their foreign affiliates or licensees for various reasons, including to avoid import taxes, to receive tax preferences for providing local manufacturing jobs, or even to be considered as a bidder at all (for example, in public transit projects with "buy national" rules).
> 
> ...




And, btw, I am the one whose intellect you raised with your glorious words in "OT Thread Lock" thread just a few hours ago, in case you are wondering!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> And, btw, I am the one whose intellect you raised with your glorious words in "OT Thread Lock" thread just a few hours ago, in case you are wondering!!!



Yea. I  figured out! Great man! 
Now use your new found intellect responsibly!


----------



## SunE (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome news. Was hoping for Newegg in India from the time I bought my PC in 2012


----------



## tkin (Jun 15, 2014)

Bumping up an old thread, any update on this? Unless we get FDA here(B2C), new egg will be another amazon/ebay, there by worthless as well, the distributors and middlemen will keep on getting rich.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 29, 2014)

If the news is true I would like to buy AMD Athlon X4 750K only if COD option available. 
After all this is India doesn't matter Newegg or Amazon.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2014)

*Newegg Coming to India!!*

After Amazon, now it's newegg. Flipkart and other small retailers are now going to face a huge competition..!!



> TAIPEI, Taiwan -- Held on the last day of Computex, Newegg's Computex roundtable panel came with a surprise announcement for attendees. The online retailer specialising in electronic goods will soon be expanding to six new countries -- India, Ireland, Netherlands, New Zealand, Poland and Singapore -- on top of the current four countries (US, Canada, UK and Australia) it currently serves.
> 
> Instead, Newegg will be approaching its six new markets with a new strategy. The company will ship orders from the US first, and will follow up with "a physical presence to serve local demand."



Source : Online retailer Newegg to expand to six more countries by end of June - CNET


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

Waiting for a loooonnnggg time for its entry into India.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

Wow..!! It already started a page for India..!!

Check out Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 12, 2014)

I dont think the prices will be lower


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*



Pasapa said:


> I dont think the prices wont be lower



check the R9 price, I compared with flipkart more than 4k difference


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

Why are the prices in USD ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

Well, the problem is right now you won't be getting it cheaper. As they will be shipping from US now, so shipping charge is high. So it'll kill the deal. But once they open warehouse here in India, it'll be awesome.


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

awesome news expecting since they announced 

- - - Updated - - -

SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 280X 3GB PCI Express 3.0 TRI-X OC w/ Boost which is not available in india is just ~20k.
*i.imgur.com/RTVPK57.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

what about warranty on items shipped from US?
also, may be, we could continue here *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/184429-newegg-launch-india.html


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*



Woot! Fricking finally!


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

finaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalyyyyyyyyyyy

​


----------



## SunE (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg

OMG!

- - - Updated - - -

That price


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Newegg Coming to India!!*

LOL, at people putting up memes like "Shut up and take my money." Lets see a case study:

Item: R9 280x
Price on Flipkart: Rs 23100
Price on Newegg: $259

But, wait for it.... Lets add to it ...
Estimated Tax & Duty: $89.02
Shipping: $50.18

*And the total comes to: $ 398.2 = Rs. 24430 *, more than FK price. xD

Much Wow. 

Right now Newgegg have just provided an option to deliver to India. So, I guess as krishnandu.sarkar said, we will have to wait for warehouses to open in India. Which is not likely to happen overnight. Also, prices won't be that cheaper then. So NewEgg could just be another player in the market. Unless the same deals holds true for Indian customers as overseas.


----------



## SunE (Aug 12, 2014)

They should really provide free shipping at least in the beginning. Right now the shipping charges on most products I checked is about 3k or more.


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] we get the product which is not available in India


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] we get the product which is not available in India



Congrats. You summed up the "only" advantage as of now.
Hoping Newegg improves though. People already going gaga over it falsely, comparing it with Flipkart and Amazon.in, which they shouldn't.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Congrats. You summed up the "only" advantage as of now.
> Hoping Newegg improves though. People already going gaga over it falsely, comparing it with Flipkart and Amazon.in, which they shouldn't.


If new-egg sets up a a direct supply chain then it will be the first so ever in India. At this moment if you buy something from ebay or amazon usa you have to handle all the hassles of customs, tracking etc. If new-egg offers one click delivery to India for stuff like Thermal compounds that would be great, right now amazon, ebay etc are dependent on Indian sellers.


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 13, 2014)

All these components(graphic card) cost very little to create. Big part of cost goes salaries to maths+algorithm+circuit design teams. Real prices will come down when govt. brings Semiconductor Fab to India or funds one. And we start making one R9


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2014)

> And we start making one R9



I think I might become a grandpa by then


----------



## monkey (Aug 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] we get the product which is not available in India



I don't think that is the scene now...
So many listed items are still shown as "Not Available for India". I don't know whats the use of listing them for India site then....


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2014)

^ it's not even a week


----------



## Revolution (Aug 14, 2014)

Will there be any COD option ?


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Will there be any COD option ?


Don't think so


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

tejo.mahalay said:


> All these components(graphic card) cost very little to create. Big part of cost goes salaries to maths+algorithm+circuit design teams. Real prices will come down when govt. brings Semiconductor Fab to India or funds one. And we start making one R9



Keep on dreaming and if this happens somehow after ages by then R9 series gpus would be history.

BTW, @OP - thanks for the news and this a long awaited initiative by newegg. Fk is not a small time player now so the competition is going to be really more interesting now.


----------



## icebags (Aug 16, 2014)

^ Flipkart hardly faces any challenges from other online retailers, I wonder if newegg will bring any change. 

Anyways, would love to see if FK expands its business in other countries and becomes a multinational one.


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> *Keep on dreaming* and if this happens somehow after ages by then R9 series gpus would be history.



Why so much frustration??? yaar, chillax. India won't be making anything original till it has uneducated prime ministers.

Anyways, the brain-wise & algorithm-wise, hindus are still ahead of West. Thanks to her 5k year old bhaskarian seeds.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2014)

> Anyways, the brain-wise & algorithm-wise, hindus are still ahead of West. Thanks to her 5k year old bhaskarian seeds.



Bud, I  wont disagree with your optimism but India has to solve & invest in  hundreds of other problems before manufacturing Graphics card even comes into the picture


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2014)

tejo.mahalay said:


> Why so much frustration??? yaar, chillax. India won't be making anything original till it has uneducated prime ministers.
> 
> Anyways, the brain-wise & algorithm-wise, hindus are still ahead of West. Thanks to her 5k year old bhaskarian seeds.



Only if our country had more men like you ...


----------

